# Davy Hollow's 2011 Kidding



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm new to the site, but I wanted to post my girls' kidding for people to see.

Pheobe, our Nigerian SurpriseI'mPregnant Dwarf had twins for her first freshening 
May 22, 2011 :kidred: :kidblue: 








Mama with her Babies








Buckling named Thor (he's quite the little man)








Rosie the Doeling, sweetest little thing








The grass is taller than them :laugh:

Lissa Mercedes, our 3 year old Alpine, had her 3rd freshening and her 4th buckling  SHE WOULD MAKE SUCH BEAUTIFUL GIRLS GOSH BARNACLES!!!!
June 6, 2011 :kidblue: 








We named him Maximus, because he's so much bigger than the dwarves








Him and Thor, who wasn't ready to accept a new male to the herd. Max is nearly a month younger yet twice as big on his birth day :laugh:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cute :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

what pretty pretty colors! Love those babies!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. Pretty colors!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cute babies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute kids!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable! Congrats on your new babies :stars:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

very cute!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute babies!  Congrats on a good kidding season! :clap:


----------

